# Bearded Dragons and Leopard Geckos



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if a bearded dragon and a leopard gecko be put in the same enclosure for any amount of time? My bearded dragon is about 8 inches long (just a baby) and the leopard gecko is 4 or so inches... I know the bearded dragon is gonna grow large, but for the time being?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i really dont advise it


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't do it, the dragon will kill the gecko.

The general rule with mixing different species of herps is, if you have to ask, it's a bad idea.

-PK


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

alright, I guess thats a no go... gotta get another tank now...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Fish_first said:


> alright, I guess thats a no go... gotta get another tank now...
> [snapback]910987[/snapback]​


or a tank divider if your tank is big enough


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

pamonster said:


> Fish_first said:
> 
> 
> > alright, I guess thats a no go... gotta get another tank now...
> ...


I have a question about this. What about adding another gecko to a tank already containing a gecko. Will there be any friction between the 2? are there any procedures to follow? I'd rather ask you guys here then the yahoo that works at the petshop in my area.


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

lol, i wouldnt try it my male beardied ate a leopard gecko i wanted t see if he would eat something thats larger in size an well he did.
lol it was a 3-4inches albino leopard gecko an a 16 inches beardied


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea that wouldnt prolly be bad


----------

